# New England Outbacker Going West!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well i am heading out west for a month to work at a plant near Palo Iowa. I have not travelled this far west yet and certainly not with a travel trailer. I am not nervous about the drive I suppose, I can prepare for that. But it would be nice to know what to expect on the way over and maybe some info on local campgrounds. I am looking at two right now.

So Outbackers! Whatcha got? anything good on info?

Eric


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucky you!! Get to extend your camping season so to speak. I have never driven past Ohio so I can't help you. Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmmm, I can comment on some of the roads. The Turnpike through OH (80/90) is in decent shape, but get ready to hold you hands up at the toll booths because it will feel a lot like getting robbed.









I would suggest trying to hit the Gary IN - Chicago IL stretch about mid day. There's always construction somewhere and it can be more difficult at night.... in the rain..... (I swear that's always the conditions when I go through there......)

Ohio is Flat..... Indiana is Flat.... Illinois is still pretty flat... Iowa has some nice rolling hills and you always have a good head wind.










You'll be driving right by Niagra Falls. That's a nice stop for sight seeing and should have plenty of camping opprotunities. Now when are you heading out? Many campgrounds are closing for us by mid Oct.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Lets see..... Nimitz class sized accomodations with (1) on board, new TV (diesel) and a month away. I'll bet when they pitched that assignment you were like....









And, on top of that, look at all the states you can color in!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

The roads in southern New York are awful. Do not go anywhere near Indianapolis as the construction on the ring highway leaves the roads very difficult to manuever. Hwy 70 out of Indianapolis is a disaster too. Good luck. j


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> The roads in southern New York are awful. Do not go anywhere near Indianapolis as the construction on the ring highway leaves the roads very difficult to manuever. Hwy 70 out of Indianapolis is a disaster too. Good luck. j


Hey Eric,

If you get to Indianapolis, you have bigger problems than bad roads, YOU ARE LOST!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good stuff so far, thanks everyone! I will be leaving on or about 16 October and leaving about 19 November. Two campgrounds lazy acres and another one country something RV park are what I am looking at.

Liking the route info!
Uuhh I will be 1251 miles from my family and....Wolfie!









Mmmm maybe Staff would like a quick jaunt west!









Definitely banana material!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Lets see..... Nimitz class sized accomodations with (1) on board, new TV (diesel) and a month away. I'll bet when they pitched that assignment you were like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And that's why o am doing this. I have Wolfie and KB map envy! Have you seen that thing!? Its ridiculous!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Good stuff so far, thanks everyone! I will be leaving on or about 16 October and leaving about 19 November. Two campgrounds lazy acres and another one country something RV park are what I am looking at.
> 
> Liking the route info!
> Uuhh I will be 1251 miles from my family and....Wolfie!
> ...


WE have no issue with your family! In fact, I don't believe there has been an event where YOUR (step)son hasn't pointed out that WE are his adopted moms! He's a good kid!! And your DW? Tina's a dear. Wasn't SHE the one who suggested that she & I toast above your head-on-a-rock??? I think the 4 of us will be just fine together..... no, make that the 5 of us - Staff says she doesn't want to do any more travelling, thank you!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

BBBBAAAAAAHHH!!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like an adventure for sure! I haven't driven out that way since 1979.

Good luck Eric, and don't forget the big pair channel locks!

Steve


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

dmbcfd said:


> Sounds like an adventure for sure! I haven't driven out that way since 1979.
> 
> Good luck Eric, and don't forget the big pair channel locks!
> 
> Steve


 I now have one in my ground tackle kit!! Won't leave home without it again!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Be sure to wrap your water hose and run heat tape. It would be a good idea to hard line your sewer line too. Oct/Nov in Iowa can see teens at night. But generally mid 20's to mid 30's for lows. Or just fill the holding tanks and use the sewer hose only when you are emptying and then stow it back away. You could fill the water tank and stow the hose away too. The road constuction west of Chicago should be done by about the time you go thru. Buy mid November you will be a qualified winter camper. By about the time you leave you will have the cold weather bugs all worked out. lol

Carey


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Good Luck and Safe Travels Eric!!

.....and Not to many Hi jinx on the way







this is a work trip









Since you told us where you are heading............. maybe we could call ahead and have your site "properly" prepared for you!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Eric, have a safe trip!! Maybe you could start a blog for your trip!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

For more info on the area, be sure to send a PM to Lmbevard as they live in the area.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Be sure to wrap your water hose and run heat tape. It would be a good idea to hard line your sewer line too. Oct/Nov in Iowa can see teens at night. But generally mid 20's to mid 30's for lows. Or just fill the holding tanks and use the sewer hose only when you are emptying and then stow it back away. You could fill the water tank and stow the hose away too. The road constuction west of Chicago should be done by about the time you go thru. Buy mid November you will be a qualified winter camper. By about the time you leave you will have the cold weather bugs all worked out. lol
> 
> Carey


 We've camped in snow and freezing weather before (snow was an accident!). So the hose routine is just that routine. The enclosed underbelly will help some and as long as I don't run out of propane I should be just fine! Thanks for the tips.

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

clarkely said:


> Good Luck and Safe Travels Eric!!
> 
> .....and Not to many Hi jinx on the way
> 
> ...


 AHHHH The Outbacker Site Preparation Team... Yes I have heard of this "crew"! I have kept the exact destination and site a closely guarded secret just in case one of Wolfwoods minions or an Outbacker Site Preperation Pit Crew happened to be in the area. You can never be too safe ya know! Right, Steve?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Eric, have a safe trip!! Maybe you could start a blog for your trip!


 Didn't think of that! I will have to see what I can do!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> For more info on the area, be sure to send a PM to Lmbevard as they live in the area.


 I will take that under advisement!

Additionally I sat down with Wolfie the other day and looked at some maps and routes. She used to live out that way so she gave me some travel route pointers and in the end shaved just about 3 hours off of the suggested route by Google maps. That was nice. Plus any afternoon on the back porch at Wolfwoods is a good afternoon!

So I am getting psyched for thr trip. It ought to be interesting! Long! But interesting! Which reminds me maybe I should check my blog on making preparations for long trips! I heard that's a pretty good one!









Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Still looking for Campgrounds off of 90 in any of the following states:

New York
Pennsylvania
Ohio
Indiana and 
Missouri

Anyone? Thanks!


----------

